# Extendable Handle Repair



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

For those that have a Tapepro extendable flat box handle in need of some maintenance - if you have a few tools, some mechanical aptitude, and a bit of time, this video shows step by step how to repair your handle.

https://youtu.be/ReZAp9mEVt4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReZAp9mEVt4


----------

